# Log in bonuses



## Sundance99 (May 31, 2018)

Did anyone else find it strange that the log in bonuses are only listed through June 11th?  Lol, my overactive imagination immediately thought the reason was ?Animal Crossing for Switch? will be announced on June 12th at E3.  I?m sure it?s just a weird coincidence!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 31, 2018)

All I hope for is that "Animal Crossing Switch" will be announced at E3


----------



## Sundance99 (May 31, 2018)

Me too!


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jun 1, 2018)

That's a really neat thing to point out! I'm trying not to get too excited because there have been some solid leaks about what we will see at E3, but Animal Crossing doesn't seem to be among those rumors. I guess it's possible they've kept it completely off the radar.


----------



## ESkill (Jun 1, 2018)

I didn't think of that,  that'd be amazing. I really hope we hear something! I don't want to get my hopes up that high though because I don't want to be disappointed haha. A lot of people keep saying it's likely we'll hear something,  but only because it's been so long, not solid evidence. But I really hope for a AC Switch announcement, or even a Gamecube port, since I lost my disc :/


----------

